# What is this?



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Thinking it may be Chanterelle. Not sure though? Never seen them in person before. Look to be over-ripe. I have no idea what I'm talking about. What are your thoughts? On the shroom, not me personally. :happy2:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Chicken of the woods.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I saaiiiid, what's your thoughts on the mushroom, not me. :hair

All seriousness aside, you know this for sures Mr. vicker dear sir?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I do not. The picture from beneath that shows a stem makes me think not. As for chantrells, there are some others that can be mistaken for them. Are they growing out of that wood?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm on my iPhone, trying to get my laptop to work  so I can see better. Whatever you do, don't take my word for it. I don't think Chicken o W have fins beneath and chantrells aren't that big.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, coming out of the wood sides. Inside there are some Trichoglossum hirsutum. :happy:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

OK, they look close enough to Jack O'Lantern mushrooms that I'd leave them very much alone. Those are poisonous. Definitely not chicken of the woods. 
You might pick some fresh and look at the gills in a dark room. Some of the Jack O'Lanterns give off a green glow


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Unless its on the shelf at a store I aint touching them babies! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You can separate JOL from chantrells, but not with a picture.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

That settles it. *Jack O'Lantern it is.* We took a stroll into the woods and found glowing mushrooms. My life is now complete!  That is truly a one-of-a-kind experience. DW was like, I hear something walking in the woods and I was all like, _but do you not see this glowing mushroom_??! hehe

Sorry. I tried taking pictures to share on here, but it didn't pick anything up in the dark. It was putting off spores, I guess, like mad! It looked like it was smoking. I did get a video of that from the camera, but I don't youtube or anything. Might be about time to do that. 

OMG. I just remembered. I have a video camera with the infrared thingamabob. DW won't want to walk back into the woods again with the creepy critters walking around so this trip might be solo. :happy2: 

_TY vicker for the suggestion!! So cool.
_


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

They're not deadly. I ate some once by mistake. To say they cause gastric upset is to understate gastric upset.  
Violently voiding voluminous volumes of vile violet (I had them with a nice Pinot Noir) vomit


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Infrared didn't work. It picks up way too much. I did make some seed ticks very happy this trip and had to take an unscheduled shower stop to wash them all off. I read that some people ate them twice, the mushrooms - not the ticks, even after poisoning the first time. lol I smelled them this go-round and they do smell very good. Almost like a freshly peeled orange.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I was pretty satisfied the first time. I suppose you could though.


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks like jack o lanterns to me. Chicken of the woods is white underneath and underside looks like a sponge, not gills


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Jack o lanterns, my woods are loaded with them this year.


----------

